# What books did I read and what were thet about?



## johnfreda (Nov 15, 2008)

Several years ago I realized that my memory wasn't quite what it used to be.
I couldn't remember the names of books I had rear much less what they were about.
I neede an easy way to "member".

I set up a document folder in MS Word. I would title the page with the name of the book, author and date.
Then I go to Amazon Books look up the book and its review and "Block Copy" the review.
Then "paste" the review in the MS Word document. Each book is its own Document so a list is created in a folder that I call John's Books. I now have a running list of books read, a review and summary.

I would love to be able to this in my Kindle and not have to use the computer.

Just thought I'd past this idea along.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

If you really wanted to store that info on your Kindle, you could e-mail those MS Word .docs to your Kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I use Delicious Library on my iMac to track my books. Since it links to Amazon, it displays the book descriptions so I don't need to write my own.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

You won't be able to update it on your Kindle, though, so you'll still have to maintain the copy on your computer and sync them periodically.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> You won't be able to update it on your Kindle, though, so you'll still have to maintain the copy on your computer and sync them periodically.


Maybe you can: couldn't you use the notes function to make notes in the original document to add on to it? But it might be unwieldy because I think you'd end up with the original document plus the notes file.

Ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Maybe you can: couldn't you use the notes function to make notes in the original document to add on to it? But it might be unwieldy because I think you'd end up with the original document plus the notes file.
> 
> Ann


^^Yeah, I meant what Ann said.


----------



## amacd (Nov 27, 2008)

I keep a spreadsheet on the books I have read, at least those I have read since I started the spreadsheet which is now approaching 1500 books.  I also keep a smaller one with just the titles in TXT format on the Kindle.  I can edit those using the computer when I am plugged in to add to it.  Then when I am out and about and think I have read a book before, I can search the Kindle for the short title, or search my Palm T|X for the large spreadsheet.  I usually have both with me.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, I though I read alot...apprently I was wrong


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Pidgeon92! Thank you, thank you, thank you for your note about Delicious Library! I had never heard of it , but followed your link, downloaded it, and am currently adding my books to it! It is a J personalities dream come true!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Pidgeon92! Thank you, thank you, thank you for your note about Delicious Library! I had never heard of it , but followed your link, downloaded it, and am currently adding my books to it! It is a J personalities dream come true!


I am so glad you like it! I originally bought it to keep track of my DVD collection, and I have yet to do that....  I have hundreds of books in there. I keep a separate shelf for books I want to read, and for books I need to get via Inter-Library Loan, and for books I think my husband will be interested in reading.

If you use your public library, I have another great Mac program: Library Books. It keeps track of the books you have and their due dates, any items on hold, and has easy links to the library websites, including catalogs and renewals. You have to set it up for each individual library you use (e.g., I use both Waukegan's and Gurnee's public libraries), but once that is done it is a great application. It stays up in the menu bar and always lists how many items you have checked out, and lets you know if an item is due or if a hold is ready to be picked up.

Another great utility I like to use is a Firefox browser plug-in called BookBurro. If you are on an Amazon book page, Book Burro appears in the upper left corner of the browser. Click the drop-down arrow and Book Burro will show you the closest libraries (based on your zip-code) that have that book in their collection, as well as pricing from a few other sources.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow! What great little widgets!

I love the idea of having separate shelves for books I've read and books I have samples for. I need to figure out how to set up a different shelf and then move the sampled books over there. One of the things I will definitely be using this for is to read the synopsis of my sampled books. I have so many samples, but no quick and easy way to remind me just what that sample is about. Now I have a way!

I will definitely be loading our DVDs and BluRays into this, too. We are already having a problem of remembering what we've gotten on BluRay and what we haven't. Then I'll just need to upload this to .Mac and transfer it to my iPhone. Life is good for this geek!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I use Delicious Library on my iMac to track my books. Since it links to Amazon, it displays the book descriptions so I don't need to write my own.


Seriously Can you hold the barcode up to the camera and everything is magically loaded into your library?

If it works as cool as it sounds, it's almost worth buying a Mac!


----------

